# bulk salt pricing maryland



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

looking to price some bulk salt in MD


----------



## michigan salt (Nov 19, 2008)

*Price*

Picked up in Baltimore, MD - $79.00/Ton. 100 tons min order. Prepaid.

Thanks !


----------



## chunky (Aug 8, 2010)

harvey salt


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

does that 100 tons have to be picked up at one time?


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I get bulk salt for $ 80 a ton delivered to my site.


----------



## michigan salt (Nov 19, 2008)

*Questions*

Email me direct guys with questions.

[email protected]


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Mid Atlantic salt will sell it for 67.00 a ton, they are out now until mid february.

Shoenburg will sell it to you for 73.00 a ton.

All out of Ruckerts Terminal


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We just got in 150 ton . 75 at each shop to stay topped off since the terminals are running low. Once it gets to a point they cut everyone off as the state will reserve it.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

Marek PM me if you want to sell some. mid atlantic is out till 2/15


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry , cant it will be our back up for the next few weeks and we go thru alot.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I know 2 others looking for bulk in the area too. I have gone through twice as much salt this year than last year even with all the blizzards we had.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We make good money on salt even though last year was cool I dont think it will happen again any time soon.


----------



## sleeper1g (Oct 17, 2010)

how far away from York,pa are you, got a place off that sells it for 55/ton i believe for straight salt, 100/ton for rock salt 717-849-5016 American Rock Salt
have dumb hours, but for you guys buying bulk, would be worth it


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

just called them going to pick some up. thanks sleeper1g


----------



## sleeper1g (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad I could help...let me know the quality...my cousin swears by them and he's been doing nothing but snow service for past 20 years


----------



## sleeper1g (Oct 17, 2010)

was i close on pricing? been awhile since i got pricing from them.....


----------

